# GrubHub is REALLY pushing my buttons on this "Significantly Late" Delivery BS



## The Jax

Got this E-Mail today. What the hell?

GrubHub has lowered their Estimated Delivery ETA and while I can respect that to a point, their expectations are almost unreasonable. Here is a screenshot of a recent delivery.










Pretty much 30 minutes for a particular restaurant that never has their orders ready and the pickup to destination is 7 miles away full of stop lights, stop signs, and indirect curvy roads. This is just one example. I had one delivery yesterday saying 19 minutes!!! No joke. Pick up to delivery is 19 minutes.

Today I contacted GrubHub for the 27th time requesting clarification on what they consider an order is significantly late. I started requesting this a few months ago after another driver showed me they got this nastygram. Now I got one.

Ironically, I have been keeping notes since the times have been lowered the past two weeks. None of my orders were delivered more than 15 minutes past the original diner ETA. Zero. Most were delivered before and let me tell you, I had to hustle, which is dangerous.

It seems GrubHub is setting a precedent that if you are significantly late, you will be deactivated, but we will not tell you what classifies as significantly late. I understand this is to fight against app stacking and well, it does work, for them, because now I am making less money as I can only app stack in a very limited way. If one app sends me an offer and the other is a close pickup as well and heading the same direction, that is the only way I can do it. Any small detour, I now need to reject or cancel.

Anyone else really upset about this?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Reject slow restaurants. I don't care if the order is $50.

If more drivers did this, there would be less waiting and no nastygrams.

If I'm not able to make the delivery within 10 minutes max past the ETA, I cancel.

If they won't give us breathing room, why should we?

Always use your power of rejection to keep these app companies from walking all over you.

It's the only weapon we have.


----------



## Paladin220

The Jax said:


> If one app sends me an offer and the other is a close pickup as well and heading the same direction, that is the only way I can do it. Any small detour, I now need to reject or cancel.


That's the way you should have been doing it the whole time. People that grab multiple orders that are going in opposite directions and end up delaying deliveries are the reason these companies have to make new rules about drivers being late. There's nothing wrong with multi-apping if it is done correctly.


----------



## Seamus

Paladin220 said:


> That's the way you should have been doing it the whole time. People that grab multiple orders that are going in opposite directions and end up delaying deliveries are the reason these companies have to make new rules about drivers being late. There's nothing wrong with multi-apping if it is done correctly.


Couldn't agree more. Iv'e been multi apping for 4 years successfully and with rare exception, always I'm on time with both. The key is as you say, don't get greedy and take orders that can't be combined successfully. Almost every day at some point I have a GH and DD order in my car at the same time but the pick up times and the drop off location have to be right. If it's a restaurant that is notoriously late it's not a good combo. Also, if a restaurant is unexpectedly late cancel.


----------



## Seamus

The Jax said:


> View attachment 613452
> 
> 
> Got this E-Mail today. What the hell?
> 
> GrubHub has lowered their Estimated Delivery ETA and while I can respect that to a point, their expectations are almost unreasonable. Here is a screenshot of a recent delivery.
> 
> View attachment 613453
> 
> 
> Pretty much 30 minutes for a particular restaurant that never has their orders ready and the pickup to destination is 7 miles away full of stop lights, stop signs, and indirect curvy roads. This is just one example. I had one delivery yesterday saying 19 minutes!!! No joke. Pick up to delivery is 19 minutes.
> 
> Today I contacted GrubHub for the 27th time requesting clarification on what they consider an order is significantly late. I started requesting this a few months ago after another driver showed me they got this nastygram. Now I got one.
> 
> Ironically, I have been keeping notes since the times have been lowered the past two weeks. None of my orders were delivered more than 15 minutes past the original diner ETA. Zero. Most were delivered before and let me tell you, I had to hustle, which is dangerous.
> 
> It seems GrubHub is setting a precedent that if you are significantly late, you will be deactivated, but we will not tell you what classifies as significantly late. I understand this is to fight against app stacking and well, it does work, for them, because now I am making less money as I can only app stack in a very limited way. If one app sends me an offer and the other is a close pickup as well and heading the same direction, that is the only way I can do it. Any small detour, I now need to reject or cancel.
> 
> Anyone else really upset about this?


Trust me I'm not criticizing you. You had the exact same problem with DD last year and got deactivated. Before this attached thread you posted your warning letter from DD and posted your stats. Myself and other long experienced drivers told you that your low on time delivery was going to get you deactivated. You denied our advice to fix it and later got deactivated. You're using the same argument about no definition to the term "significantly late" as you did with DD using "extreme lateness".

You have to change the way you multi app or you're going to get the same with GH that you did with DD. They simply aren't going to allow you to be late a significant amount of time.

Insanity has been defined as doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.

DoorDash deactivation... EXTREME LATENESS


----------



## ntcindetroit

The solution will be let DD buyout the GH like Uber did with Postmate. 

No need to try your luck with multi apping GH with its other contenders.


----------



## Seamus

ntcindetroit said:


> No need to try your luck with multi apping GH with its other contenders.


Making significantly more money is the motivator. If done correctly you can significantly increase your earnings, especially when it's slow. Most fail and eventually get deactivated. It's an Art to do it successfully.


----------



## ntcindetroit

I tried to improve my gross revenues by Multi-Apping GH along with DD, it was only a few weeks before GH won't let me logon. So, I'm back on solo app on Door Dash. Ever wonders why DD trades near $200/share vs Uber at $40-, Grub at $20- or Lyft at $50-


----------



## Grubhubflub

I'm multi app with GrubHub and Uber Eats. It's definitely not easy. I don't always know where the drop-off points are in relation to each other, and sometimes they're several miles apart. For this reason, I don't do it unless the order is really good. But I always give priority to GrubHub orders.


----------



## Seamus

Grubhubflub said:


> I don't always know where the drop-off points are in relation to each other, and sometimes they're several miles apart


That is a huge problem! You_ must _know where the drop off points are before accepting a second apps orders if you want to multi app successfully.


----------



## mch

I don't stack orders unless its an easy slam dunk where both the resturants are close together and the dropoffs are in the same direction. I also wont do it unless I know both restaurants are quick. I got burned once before and learned my lesson. It earned me a "contract violation" on DD.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

I’m still a beginner. I multi-apped once (almost same pick-up, 0.3 mile difference drop off). I’m still chicken to multi-app really; I shut down the other app once I accept on one.


----------



## jjminor82

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Reject slow restaurants. I don't care if the order is $50.
> 
> If more drivers did this, there would be less waiting and no nastygrams.
> 
> If I'm not able to make the delivery within 10 minutes max past the ETA, I cancel.
> 
> If they won't give us breathing room, why should we?
> 
> Always use your power of rejection to keep these app companies from walking all over you.
> 
> It's the only weapon we have.


I’ve noticed within the last few days that if I click the order is not ready they send me to a page where I can enter how late it is going to be. They give you a certain time ranges and I think the longest is about an hour.

I had never seen this until the last couple of days. Usually when I pushed the button it directed me to call driver care.


----------



## jjminor82

Seamus said:


> Making significantly more money is the motivator. If done correctly you can significantly increase your earnings, especially when it's slow. Most fail and eventually get deactivated. It's an Art to do it successfully.


it’s a great motivator but I always act with caution on this front.
Only one time in almost 8,000 deliveries have I had food from two different apps in my car. The pick up restaurant was the same for both and they were both going to the same Chevy dealership.

I have had a friend in my local area get deactivated on GrubHub because they had a slight detour while delivering due to having two orders from different apps. I will have multiple apps on at the same time however I will not simultaneously have the food for two deliveries from two different apps in my car, except for on a rare occasion as I mentioned above.

Mostly I multi up by getting a new order in before I have completely finished my current order so that I can keep moving. I try to wait until I’m just a couple of minutes or so from the drop off before accepting anything new.


----------



## UberBastid

The Jax said:


> It seems GrubHub is setting a precedent that if you are significantly late, you will be deactivated, but we will not tell you what classifies as significantly late. I understand this is to fight against app stacking and well, it does work, for them, because now I am making less money as I can only app stack in a very limited way. If one app sends me an offer and the other is a close pickup as well and heading the same direction, that is the only way I can do it. Any small detour, I now need to reject or cancel.
> 
> Anyone else really upset about this?


Seriously?
WHO, in their right mind would be UPSET about a shit job with shit working conditions that pays shit wages?
Are you? You need to sac up buddy. Quit crying and get pissed off. 

Don't you people see anything better than ride share?
Really?

I feel sorry for you.

Do you all know how many GOOD jobs there are out there? I went to dinner with a guy and his wife tonite that own an operate a refueling service for the private jets that land at our little airport. He needs two people. Bad. 
Two people who can pull up to 100 lbs, of hose, no felony convictions, American citizen ... for refueling jets. 
He will train and get all the certifications they need, and will *pay them $35 an hour*, and double time for OT (which happens if they land after 5pm). If no flights come in that day - he sits on his ass for $300 a day. If a plane comes in at 6pm and needs fuel ... he makes ANOTHER $300.
He can't find anyone. 

Would that interest any of you losers out there?

And, you guys are moaning and crying like little girls about GubHumJob or whoever is picking on you?
Gag. Weak.
"Mommy, he's picking on me. Let's sue. Let's pass a law. It's not FAAAAAAAIRRR."





.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

UberBastid said:


> Seriously?
> WHO, in their right mind would be UPSET about a shit job with shit working conditions that pays shit wages?
> Are you? You need to sac up buddy. Quit crying and get pissed off.
> 
> Don't you people see anything better than ride share?
> Really?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Do you all know how many GOOD jobs there are out there? I went to dinner with a guy and his wife tonite that own an operate a refueling service for the private jets that land at our little airport. He needs two people. Bad.
> Two people who can pull up to 100 lbs, of hose, no felony convictions, American citizen ... for refueling jets.
> He will train and get all the certifications they need, and will *pay them $35 an hour*, and double time for OT (which happens if they land after 5pm). If no flights come in that day - he sits on his ass for $300 a day. If a plane comes in at 6pm and needs fuel ... he makes ANOTHER $300.
> He can't find anyone.
> 
> Would that interest any of you losers out there?
> 
> And, you guys are moaning and crying like little girls about GubHumJob or whoever is picking on you?
> Gag. Weak.
> "Mommy, he's picking on me. Let's sue. Let's pass a law. It's not FAAAAAAAIRRR."


There’s really no need to make people feel ashamed of their situations. You don’t know others’ circumstances.

Be careful. Life has a way of showing people why they were wrong to judge someone. I’ve stopped judging when I was about 19. If you are younger than that - that’s fine, you’ll learn. If older - you’re being really immature, but still - you will learn.


----------



## ntcindetroit

UberBastid said:


> .....
> 
> Do you all know how many GOOD jobs there are out there? I went to dinner with a guy and his wife tonite that own an operate a refueling service for the private jets that land at our little airport. He needs two people. Bad.
> Two people who can pull up to 100 lbs, of hose, no felony convictions, American citizen ... for refueling jets.
> He will train and get all the certifications they need, and will *pay them $35 an hour*, and double time for OT (which happens if they land after 5pm). If no flights come in that day - he sits on his ass for $300 a day. If a plane comes in at 6pm and needs fuel ... he makes ANOTHER $300.
> He can't find anyone.
> 
> Would that interest any of you losers out there?
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You know, if the description change a little bit, Bet a tons of people will be interested. 

*[No American citizenship required, We'll even apply US citizenship for you.]*


----------



## Seamus

Ms. Mercenary said:


> There’s really no need to make people feel ashamed of their situations. You don’t know others’ circumstances.
> 
> Be careful. Life has a way of showing people why they were wrong to judge someone. I’ve stopped judging when I was about 19. If you are younger than that - that’s fine, you’ll learn. If older - you’re being really immature, but still - you will learn.


You have to disregard any of his posts after 8 p.m. Pacific Time. After that it’s three fingers and a couple bowls talking!  Otherwise, he’s his version of rational and can be quite caring and entertaining.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Paladin220 said:


> That's the way you should have been doing it the whole time. People that grab multiple orders that are going in opposite directions and end up delaying deliveries are the reason these companies have to make new rules about drivers being late. There's nothing wrong with multi-apping if it is done correctly.


There is no way multi-apping can be done correctly not until Grub is bought out by DD, Uber, new white knights or black horses.


----------



## KR23

I received one of these this morning and went through all my deliveries for the week. I only recall being really late on one yesterday and that’s due to the restaurant taking forever with the order. How many of these warnings do they send?


----------



## UberBastid

Ms. Mercenary said:


> There’s really no need to make people feel ashamed of their situations. You don’t know others’ circumstances.


No? 
How should they feel then?

Shame is appropriate.

Make a change. If where you are is not where you want to be -- make a change. It really is that simple. Have the self confidence, the pride ... to make a change.


.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

ntcindetroit said:


> You know, if the description change a little bit, Bet a tons of people will be interested.
> 
> *[No American citizenship required, We'll even apply US citizenship for you.]*


I’m sure many people would be interested regardless. But few have the means to relocate - it’s not easy for people with families, elderly parents, mortgages, what have you.

I know in my particular market, I was not able to find suitable employment for a whole bunch of reasons. It is what it is. I do what I need to do from what is available to me (fortunately, it suits me). And I don’t have it as bad as the vast majority who gig.

I personally do not believe that people don’t want to work in their majority. It’s just that sh!t floats, and therefore is more visible.


----------



## UberBastid

Seamus said:


> You have to disregard any of his posts after 8 p.m. Pacific Time. After that it’s three fingers and a couple bowls talking!  Otherwise, he’s his version of rational and can be quite caring and entertaining.


Thank you?
(I think)


----------



## UberBastid

Saw a T-Shirt I really agree with.

BE YOURSELF - UNLESS YOU'RE AN IDIOT


----------



## Alltel77

In my market I seriously think a good chunk of GH customers wait 2 hours for a delivery. This is pretty much every other order I accept on GH (attached) , I usually don't confirm arrival and just reject after acceptance but I decided to confirm arrival after I was sent the order and waited 15 minutes for a $13 order (they send the order to the driver as soon as it's placed here) and want you there to pick it up in -60-20 minutes. This is pretty much how it goes on every other order I accept on GH, walk in at pick up time, "we never received an order" or "we just got it". On some I'll confirm arrival after finding this out , accept an UE, start driving to the UE P/U and then call GH to make them remove it while they try to convince "oh don't worry the timer updates while you are at the restaurant" , "would you like to wait" "the merchant just confirmed the order, you may continue with delivery if you like" on and on. This one I called GH to remove , after I sent the text , driving to do a UE. While on the phone the order magically "confirmed" , I swear GH is Comcast is in disguise sending "box hits" using some old 1990's technology to send merchants orders. Anyways, still told her to remove it and not to talk to me about any acceptance rate.


----------



## Grubhubflub

UberBastid said:


> He will train and get all the certifications they need, and will *pay them $35 an hour*, and double time for OT (which happens if they land after 5pm). If no flights come in that day - he sits on his ass for $300 a day. If a plane comes in at 6pm and needs fuel ... he makes ANOTHER $300.
> He can't find anyone.


I wonder why he can't find anyone if it's such an awesome job.


----------



## The Jax

Seamus said:


> Trust me I'm not criticizing you. You had the exact same problem with DD last year and got deactivated.


Ahhh I am not sure I agree with that but I do not think you are criticizing me. My argument on the other post is that deliveries were not late and customers were reporting them late. That was my issue there.

Also, I did win the appeal with DoorDash (shocking I know) and I can fully deliver again as of 3 months after the deactivation. However, I only do 1 delivery per week to keep it active. I do not like how DoorDash treats its partners like employees and tries to control how they deliver.

My issue with GrubHub is they have made the ETAs so short in some cases they make it impossible to multiapp and also in some cases, makes drivers dangerously speed to make sure they are on time.



Seamus said:


> Making significantly more money is the motivator. If done correctly you can significantly increase your earnings, especially when it's slow. Most fail and eventually get deactivated. It's an Art to do it successfully.


Oh firmly agree. However, GH isn't making it easier now.



jjminor82 said:


> I’ve noticed within the last few days that if I click the order is not ready they send me to a page where I can enter how late it is going to be. They give you a certain time ranges and I think the longest is about an hour.
> 
> I had never seen this until the last couple of days. Usually when I pushed the button it directed me to call driver care.


I have seen this too and have used it. However, it still makes me nervous I will be counted as late even when it is not my fault.



jjminor82 said:


> Mostly I multi up by getting a new order in before I have completely finished my current order so that I can keep moving. I try to wait until I’m just a couple of minutes or so from the drop off before accepting anything new.


I do this a lot as well. When it is not busy, I use one app and turn off new offers then when I am about to drop off, I go online on the other app to get an offer before I drop off.



KR23 said:


> I received one of these this morning and went through all my deliveries for the week. I only recall being really late on one yesterday and that’s due to the restaurant taking forever with the order. How many of these warnings do they send?


That is my point to all of this. I was not late. So what is "significantly late". My only other guess is a customer was unhappy, talked to a support rep in Pango Pango and said their order was late and the rep documented it was such.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

A touch off-topic but saw in your reply you do a delivery a week with DD to avoid deactivation. I’m focusing on UE right now (the volume sux, but the payout is worth it), should I throw in an occasional DD? Thanks!


----------



## UberBastid

Grubhubflub said:


> I wonder why he can't find anyone if it's such an awesome job.


You do?
Where you been?

These last two years the feds have been paying us to not work.
Haven't you heard?

It's been in all the papers.


----------



## The Jax

Ms. Mercenary said:


> A touch off-topic but saw in your reply you do a delivery a week with DD to avoid deactivation. I’m focusing on UE right now (the volume sux, but the payout is worth it), should I throw in an occasional DD? Thanks!


I just do it to stay active on the platform. I have absolutely zero interest in using DoorDash. Even when the other apps get super slow. I dislike them with a passion and choose to not play their mind games. You could throw it in if you do not mind using the platform.


----------



## Grubhubflub

The Jax said:


> View attachment 613452
> 
> 
> Got this E-Mail today. What the hell?
> 
> GrubHub has lowered their Estimated Delivery ETA and while I can respect that to a point, their expectations are almost unreasonable. Here is a screenshot of a recent delivery.
> 
> View attachment 613453
> 
> 
> Pretty much 30 minutes for a particular restaurant that never has their orders ready and the pickup to destination is 7 miles away full of stop lights, stop signs, and indirect curvy roads. This is just one example. I had one delivery yesterday saying 19 minutes!!! No joke. Pick up to delivery is 19 minutes.
> 
> Today I contacted GrubHub for the 27th time requesting clarification on what they consider an order is significantly late. I started requesting this a few months ago after another driver showed me they got this nastygram. Now I got one.
> 
> Ironically, I have been keeping notes since the times have been lowered the past two weeks. None of my orders were delivered more than 15 minutes past the original diner ETA. Zero. Most were delivered before and let me tell you, I had to hustle, which is dangerous.
> 
> It seems GrubHub is setting a precedent that if you are significantly late, you will be deactivated, but we will not tell you what classifies as significantly late. I understand this is to fight against app stacking and well, it does work, for them, because now I am making less money as I can only app stack in a very limited way. If one app sends me an offer and the other is a close pickup as well and heading the same direction, that is the only way I can do it. Any small detour, I now need to reject or cancel.
> 
> Anyone else really upset about this?


I just got one of these today as well. I always head straight to the drop-off point as soon as I've picked up the order. It's not my fault the restaurants are taking a little longer these days.


----------



## ntcindetroit

I've never gotten one from GRUB. 

My login was disabled for no good cause. Just delete GRUB for driver.

I have no place to go but rely on good faith of DASH and it's first class support for TOP DASHER.

even after two contract violations on records. 

Was it wrongful charges? I don't know.


----------



## Seamus

These letters they’re sending out has really got me thinking. I have never gotten a letter in four years and there’s been plenty of times where the restaurant doesn’t have the food ready and they’re late so the customers delivery is late.

I have noticed recently they have tightened up a little bit on the time because they used to always pad the time so it’s noticeably shorter now. What I decided to do different last night, was if an order was not ready at its designated time then I swiped :
-there’s a problem
-order not ready

It then prompted me choices for why and how late the restaurant will be. I then get a message that this delivery won’t be held against me. I did it three times last night.

In 4 years I never knew that existed in the GH app because I never reported an order as late before!


----------



## mch

One thing Ive noticed about GH in my area recently is the majority of the orders are now "oh that one just came in, its gonna be another 15-20 min". Ive been marking those late then going out doing a quick DD order and coming back. I know Im probably flying a little too close to the sun stacking like this and may get burned eventually but so far I havent had any issues.


----------



## Seamus

mch said:


> One thing Ive noticed about GH in my area recently is the majority of the orders are now "oh that one just came in, its gonna be another 15-20 min". Ive been marking those late then going out doing a quick DD order and coming back. I know Im probably flying a little too close to the sun stacking like this and may get burned eventually but so far I havent had any issues.


Good Move! You’ve earned your Black Belt.


----------



## Hexonxonx

Most if my GH orders are ready when I get there and I very rarely have to wait. I have unassigned orders that they sent me to 40 minutes early before pickup. $15-20 isn't worth that.

I've never gotten any late warnings from GH in two years or any warnings at all.

As for finding another more reliable job as someone else brought up, I've done that and had enough. I worked at the same place for 26 years and finally quit that job in December to do food delivery full time. I'm happier and I make money. I've been able to pay my mortgage, two car payments and all my bills and have food on my table. I bought a new 2019 CR-V a yea ago in May and a 2019 Accord this past May. I split the miles between them and I didn't need proof of income to buy them.


----------



## The Jax

Seamus said:


> Good Move! You’ve earned your Black Belt.


Which is NOT similar to earning your red wings. 🤮



mch said:


> Ive been marking those late then going out doing a quick DD order and coming back. I know Im probably flying a little too close to the sun stacking like this and may get burned eventually but so far I havent had any issues.


I have been doing that until the cows come home. However, as of recent, I would warn you to watch that customer ETA time. It will change for the customer if you mark it as not ready BUT GrubHub, as of now, and the reason for my post, will still mark you significantly late if you deliver a few of those. Even if it is not your fault. Apparently GrubHub now has the mindset they are happy to send you to a restaurant and update them for free on the order status then cancel so that a new driver can be sent with a new ETA while you did not get paid for going there.

You seriously need to watch. Experienced drivers will know their area and restaurants. If you think you can take a delivery from another app, come back, pick the one up you were waiting for that is now done, then deliver it by the ETA, then do it. If not, I would cancel at this point. Too many of those and you either get a nastygram or a suspension.


----------



## mch

The Jax said:


> Which is NOT similar to earning your red wings. 🤮
> 
> 
> I have been doing that until the cows come home. However, as of recent, I would warn you to watch that customer ETA time. It will change for the customer if you mark it as not ready BUT GrubHub, as of now, and the reason for my post, will still mark you significantly late if you deliver a few of those. Even if it is not your fault. Apparently GrubHub now has the mindset they are happy to send you to a restaurant and update them for free on the order status then cancel so that a new driver can be sent with a new ETA while you did not get paid for going there.
> 
> You seriously need to watch. Experienced drivers will know their area and restaurants. If you think you can take a delivery from another app, come back, pick the one up you were waiting for that is now done, then deliver it by the ETA, then do it. If not, I would cancel at this point. Too many of those and you either get a nastygram or a suspension.


Im doing this when they specifically tell me they JUST got it the order. Which, in my area at least. Is happening more and more. Usually they look all confused when I come in and say I have a GH order, they look at the ipad and realize its there and they just got it. Fortunately I live in a busy enough area where I can fish for a quick $5-$10 under 2mile DD order. Things can always go wrong of corse.


----------



## JillinHawaii

The Jax said:


> View attachment 613452
> 
> 
> Got this E-Mail today. What the hell?
> 
> GrubHub has lowered their Estimated Delivery ETA and while I can respect that to a point, their expectations are almost unreasonable. Here is a screenshot of a recent delivery.
> 
> View attachment 613453
> 
> 
> Pretty much 30 minutes for a particular restaurant that never has their orders ready and the pickup to destination is 7 miles away full of stop lights, stop signs, and indirect curvy roads. This is just one example. I had one delivery yesterday saying 19 minutes!!! No joke. Pick up to delivery is 19 minutes.
> 
> Today I contacted GrubHub for the 27th time requesting clarification on what they consider an order is significantly late. I started requesting this a few months ago after another driver showed me they got this nastygram. Now I got one.
> 
> Ironically, I have been keeping notes since the times have been lowered the past two weeks. None of my orders were delivered more than 15 minutes past the original diner ETA. Zero. Most were delivered before and let me tell you, I had to hustle, which is dangerous.
> 
> It seems GrubHub is setting a precedent that if you are significantly late, you will be deactivated, but we will not tell you what classifies as significantly late. I understand this is to fight against app stacking and well, it does work, for them, because now I am making less money as I can only app stack in a very limited way. If one app sends me an offer and the other is a close pickup as well and heading the same direction, that is the only way I can do it. Any small detour, I now need to reject or cancel.
> 
> Anyone else really upset about this?
> 
> Yes I have the same letter I just decided after receiving this the second time in the last three months I can’t rely on this as my sole source of income and need to get a decent regular job and just do delivery as a way to supplement


----------



## JeanOcelot0

UberBastid said:


> Do you all know how many GOOD jobs there are out there? I went to dinner with a guy and his wife tonite that own an operate a refueling service for the private jets that land at our little airport. He needs two people. Bad.
> Two people who can pull up to 100 lbs, of hose, no felony convictions, American citizen ... for refueling jets.
> He will train and get all the certifications they need, and will *pay them $35 an hour*, and double time for OT (which happens if they land after 5pm). If no flights come in that day - he sits on his ass for $300 a day. If a plane comes in at 6pm and needs fuel ... he makes ANOTHER $300.
> He can't find anyone..


That would be good enough money for me to take, if it weren't for the fact that the ACA CHEESE is such that is I go from a nominal income of $18K to $40K, I would only result with an extra $2K in my pocket.


----------



## reesicup0815

Yep. I got deactivated a few weeks ago over this!! The day before, on a Saturday, 8 of my 18 deliveries were delivered 9-14 minutes after the original ETA; most of the original ETAs allowed LESS THAN 20 MINUTES FROM THE TIME I ACCEPTED them . . . incl those with 8+ mile driving distance). 5 of those 8 "late" deliveries were completed within 31 minutes or less.

One of those very customers actually gave me $20 tip ontop of the in-app tip for "being so quick, especially on a Saturday night!" That delivery had a total driving distance of 9.6 miles, the order wasnt ready for pickup until 1 min before the ETA, yet I still got it delivered, from the kitchen to the customer, within 10 minutes. Completed in 29 minutes (which includes the 9 min at the restaurant).

Another order that had a 14 minute restaurant delay (which I always report through the app) was delivered to the customer within 5 minutes of the order being ready for pickup. Completed in 30 minites, 10 min after original ETA.

The ETAs were simply not possible. I hadn't made any pit stops or detours at any time while assigned to an order (which was essentially the WHOLE day), I proceeded to the restaurants right after accepting, or within 4 minutes at the latest (the app would reassign any delivery if it didnt recognize me being en route to the restaurant within 7 min (and it always took about 3 minutes for it to register that I was driving in the right direction).

I literally could _not_ have delivered the orders any quicker unless I were to speed, run red lights/stop signs, etc, or if I were to cut back on customer service like if I just dumped the apartment orders at the main entrance to the building instead of taking the extra few minutes, like I always do unless specifically asked not to, to run the order up to their actual apt doors. . .

I explained all of this to GH when I replied to the temp susp email. I also included screenshots of my GPS history. I sat around waiting for 2 weeks for my account to be reactivated. When it still hadn't been, called driver care again and again and again until I finally received an email saying "according to our records, your contract has been terminated for violating the quality of service contract". I called driver care back and they confirmed that my account _was_ deactivated _for those 8 deliveries_ . . . For literally not doing anything wrong. And there's no way to appeal it or talk to anyone who doesn't read from a script. 🙄


----------



## reesicup0815

Now my roommate just had her account paused because on New Years Day we had a big snow dump (Chicago suburbs) and at the worst of it 3 orders (2 were stacked so it only happened twice but affected 3 orders) were unassigned by GrubHub only *6 minutes after accepting* because she's hadnt made enough progress towards the restaurant in those 6 min . . . *in a snowstorm. She called driver care after the first one to report that the app was not allowing enough time to safely start driving there given the weather conditions. They rep told her next time to maek in the app "Im running late" and it will not unassign her and allow her more time to get there. So 10 min later she accepted the stacked order and after 4 minutes clicked on "Im running late" the app responded "thank you for informing us. If you are still running late once you arrive to the restaurant we will notify the customer." 1.5 minutes later it unassigned BOTH orders. And she woke up to her account suspended. Keep in mind she still completed 24 orders that day, so its not like 3 out of 5 orders or something. And had not had an unassigned order for weeks before that. She submitted dashcam video of when it unassigned the orders (to show what was going on), she'd recorded the phone call to driver care and sent that in to, sent in screenshots and pictures of the current traffic/weather conditions at the time of the unassignments, phone alerts showing it only have 6 minutes, etc (she covered herself, after watching all Ive been through, in nearly every imagineable way). Now a week later her account is still paused and she can't get any info from anyone.

they seriously can't keep treating their drivers this way. No one is going to end up driving for them. They may have tons if willing drivers on waiting lusts, but it won't last. They can't treat people like this. *


----------



## Rickos69

reesicup0815 said:


> Yep. I got deactivated a few weeks ago over this!! The day before, on a Saturday, 8 of my 18 deliveries were delivered 9-14 minutes after the original ETA; most of the original ETAs allowed LESS THAN 20 MINUTES FROM THE TIME I ACCEPTED them . . . incl those with 8+ mile driving distance). 5 of those 8 "late" deliveries were completed within 31 minutes or less.
> 
> One of those very customers actually gave me $20 tip ontop of the in-app tip for "being so quick, especially on a Saturday night!" That delivery had a total driving distance of 9.6 miles, the order wasnt ready for pickup until 1 min before the ETA, yet I still got it delivered, from the kitchen to the customer, within 10 minutes. Completed in 29 minutes (which includes the 9 min at the restaurant).
> 
> Another order that had a 14 minute restaurant delay (which I always report through the app) was delivered to the customer within 5 minutes of the order being ready for pickup. Completed in 30 minites, 10 min after original ETA.
> 
> The ETAs were simply not possible. I hadn't made any pit stops or detours at any time while assigned to an order (which was essentially the WHOLE day), I proceeded to the restaurants right after accepting, or within 4 minutes at the latest (the app would reassign any delivery if it didnt recognize me being en route to the restaurant within 7 min (and it always took about 3 minutes for it to register that I was driving in the right direction).
> 
> I literally could _not_ have delivered the orders any quicker unless I were to speed, run red lights/stop signs, etc, or if I were to cut back on customer service like if I just dumped the apartment orders at the main entrance to the building instead of taking the extra few minutes, like I always do unless specifically asked not to, to run the order up to their actual apt doors. . .
> 
> I explained all of this to GH when I replied to the temp susp email. I also included screenshots of my GPS history. I sat around waiting for 2 weeks for my account to be reactivated. When it still hadn't been, called driver care again and again and again until I finally received an email saying "according to our records, your contract has been terminated for violating the quality of service contract". I called driver care back and they confirmed that my account _was_ deactivated _for those 8 deliveries_ . . . For literally not doing anything wrong. And there's no way to appeal it or talk to anyone who doesn't read from a script. 🙄


You obviously didn't see my post.
I am also from NW burbs Chicago.








Dec 31 email from GH


Never Ever have I been late delivering to a customer and have it be my fault. EVER! And I got this. And I responded to them with this : I strongly protest receiving this emai. I DO NOT MULTIAPP! If I am late, it is either because the restaurant is late or you have given me an order that is...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I have stopped to shit at a gas station mid-delivery on two different occasions, in the last month, and haven't heard anything from GH about being late.

Granted, im trying to be as quick as I can, but if I'm not 100% confident that I'm done, I stay until my issue is resolved before carrying on.


----------



## Alltel77

Yesterday I was sent a delivery on GH for a pick-up time an hour out. The delivery eta time to the customer was within 30 minutes and the customer had placed the order at the time GH sent it to me. So I called GH, the rep (useless as usual) told me to "go to the restaurant, mark arrived and do other deliveries until the pick up time". While we were still on the phone the restaurant marked the order as ready for pick up. I guess GH operates differently in certain markets. They are the worst here but I never get late pick up notices.


----------



## UberBastid

NauticalWheeler said:


> I have stopped to shit at a gas station mid-delivery on two different occasions


you can save a lot of time by not washing your hands


----------



## NauticalWheeler

UberBastid said:


> you can save a lot of time by not washing your hands


Yep 😀

Only EMPLOYEES are required to 😆


----------



## Grubhubflub

NauticalWheeler said:


> I have stopped to shit


Fun fact; if you were from Scotland, you would say "have a poo."


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Grubhubflub said:


> Fun fact; if you were from Scotland, you would say "have a poo."


If I were in Scotland I'd be shooting so much skag with Spud and Sick-Boy, I'd be pretty well blocked up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710




----------



## Seamus

Grubhubflub said:


> Fun fact; if you were from Scotland, you would say "have a poo."





Grubhubflub said:


> Fun fact; if you were from Scotland, you would say "have a poo."


Fun fact: also known as "jobby" or "Keich".


----------

